# Muslims In Africa Respecting Women's Rights



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is Islam my friends. Kidnap young girls (esp Christians as in this case) and force them to marry Muslim Men double their age and get raped and beaten regularly. Women's Rights is NOT a real concept in Islam.



> Girls recently kidnapped in Nigeria forced to marry extremists, reports say | Fox News
> Scores of girls and young women kidnapped from a school in Nigeria are being forced to marry their Islamic extremist abductors, a civil society group reported Wednesday.
> 
> Parents say the girls are being sold into marriage to Boko Haram militants for 2,000 naira ($12), Halite Aliyu of the Borno-Yobe People's Forum told The Associated Press. She said the parents' information is coming from villagers in the Sambisa Forest, on Nigeria's border with Cameroon, where Boko Haram is known to have hideouts.
> ...




Again radical Islam is not the problem, Islam itself is the problem!!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 30, 2014)

The question is which tactic do we use to show improve the situation?

Do we simply attack Islam non-stop and make them more defensive?

Or do we show and teach them the proper way to do things and why?


----------



## The T (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> The question is which tactic do we use to show improve the situation?
> 
> Do we simply attack Islam non-stop and make them more defensive?
> 
> Or do we show and teach them the proper way to do things and why?


And of more import? Will they listen to reason?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 30, 2014)

The T said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The question is which tactic do we use to show improve the situation?
> ...



Don't know. But I do know that when people are attacked directly, they tend to shut down all ability for rational dialogue.


----------



## The T (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


True. I'm sure that many in Islam would listen to reason, but the radical wing of it would not for their doctrine of Theocracy at all costs (kill the infidel) clouds their judgment. it's what they've been taught, and all they know and live (die) for.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think allowing more freedom in those nations would change alot. Unfortunately, we can't compel other governments to be free. Only the people can demand it.


----------



## The T (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> I think allowing more freedom in those nations would change alot. Unfortunately, we can't compel other governments to be free. *Only the people can demand it*.


 
 Indeed. There was an uprising in Iran...remember that? It was crushed because WE didn't support it...

*Why Obama Betrayed the Iranian People* 






> Why did President Obama refuse to support the demonstrators in Iran in 2009, but supported the "Arab Spring" in Egypt, Libya and elsewhere more recently?
> In 2009, demonstrators filled the streets of Iran, denouncing the regime and crying out for freedom.  It was a glorious opportunity for the leader of the free world to demonstrate his support for free people everywhere and strike a decisive blow against the bloody regime that had considered itself at war with the United States for three decades.
> But Barack Obama didn't help them.  Quite the contrary.  The leader of the free world was too busy extending his hand to those same mullahs.


 
Obama supported the Arab Spring...we see what happened there...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> The question is which tactic do we use to show improve the situation?
> 
> Do we simply attack Islam non-stop and make them more defensive?
> 
> Or do we show and teach them the proper way to do things and why?


Yea, there's no doubt the muslim people of the world can't wait for the "busy body - know it all" citizens of the western nations to show them the error of their ways.   ..   

The idiotic hubris of the American people is off the charts!!   .


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 30, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> This is Islam my friends. Kidnap young girls (esp Christians as in this case) and force them to marry Muslim Men double their age and get raped and beaten regularly. Women's Rights is NOT a real concept in Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just men doing what men do.  Islam does have issues with the rights of women, and that is the same as Christianity and Judaism, and anything else run by men.  Now you know.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 30, 2014)

Africa + Islam

Hard to imagine a worse combination.


----------



## MrMax (Apr 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The question is which tactic do we use to show improve the situation?
> ...



Yet another reason not to let moo slims into the US, they're all animals with no common decency. We should declare Islam a terrorist organization.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The question is which tactic do we use to show improve the situation?
> ...



Who said anything about them waiting for us? Most people believe they are doing things the best way. Otherwise they would be doing something else. That doesn't mean there isn't a better way. 

If someone showed me a better of living then the way I had been doing it, I would be a fool not to educate myself in it. Is it hubris to recognize that you can heat things up in a microwave faster and more precisely than it would take to build a fire in your backyard and try to maintain the right temperature? Is it hubris to want to teach that to people who don't recognize that? I think when God blesses you with knowledge and wisdom, it's your duty to teach it (With the exception of when He specifically commands otherwise). How is that hubris?

There is no need to treat women like this. Teaching others a better way whether they are Muslims in Africa or the Christian next door, or the Atheist across the street, is our duty.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 30, 2014)

MrMax said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Because being intolerant and hating them is going to eliminate their hate and intolerance.


----------



## MrMax (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> MrMax said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Nothing will eliminate their hate and intolerance, that's why we shouldn't let them in.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> MrMax said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


The same could have been said of Nazis. I assume it would not have been said by Jews then or now, but it strikes me as odd that those Muslims victimize would think so.


----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing that can or will ever be done to change the way Muslim men treat their women! 

It is ingrained in them from birth by the way their mothers and sisters treat them and what they constantly hear from their Imams! It's ingrained in their very religion.

The only way for Muslim women to gain "human rights" is for them to flee from the source of their degradation and live as far apart from Muslim men as they can.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 30, 2014)

Muslim women already have their human rights under the Quran and sharia law.   ..


----------



## Meathead (Apr 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslim women already have their human rights under the Quran and sharia law.   ..


----------



## bianco (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> The question is which tactic do we use to show improve the situation?
> 
> Do we simply attack Islam non-stop and make them more defensive?
> 
> Or do we show and teach them the proper way to do things and why?




They are doing things the proper way, according to them.
Change them?
Good luck with that...IMO they'll never change.
...in fact, they seem to want to change the whole Christian West to their ways...and are slowly but surely succeeding [only because they're being allowed to].


----------



## sarghon (May 14, 2014)

You mean there are no kidnapped girls in other countries. This is not Islam. This is terrorism. Islam is perfect.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2014)

sarghon said:


> You mean there are no kidnapped girls in other countries. This is not Islam. This is terrorism. Islam is perfect.


Muslim groups like Boko Haram, al Qaeda, Hezbollah and a disgusting litany of others operate under Islam. Islam and is followers are medieval mysogenic.


----------



## bedowin62 (May 14, 2014)

sarghon said:


> You mean there are no kidnapped girls in other countries. This is not Islam. This is terrorism. Islam is perfect.




idiotic straw man; typical of losers that cant confront reality

islam as practiced by many is a cult; a cult of terrorism


----------



## Noomi (May 14, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> This is Islam my friends. Kidnap young girls (esp Christians as in this case) and force them to marry Muslim Men double their age and get raped and beaten regularly. Women's Rights is NOT a real concept in Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you see normal Muslims doing this? This is extremist Islam, nothing more, and they will pay.


----------

